

Snap – Build Your Own Blocks. Beta - nvk
http://snap.berkeley.edu/snapsource/snap.html

======
Glench
Um, isn't this just an exact clone of Scratch? <http://scratch.mit.edu/>

~~~
velodrome
From their site:

It is an extended reimplementation of Scratch (a project of the Lifelong
Kindergarten Group at the MIT Media Lab) that allows you to Build Your Own
Blocks. It also features first class lists, first class procedures, and
continuations. These added capabilities make it suitable for a serious
introduction to computer science for high school or college students.

------
SeanDav
I did not find this at all intuitive. Possibly because I have never worked
with Scratch before. No idea what I was supposed to be doing and no obvious
forms of help.

~~~
moenig
Documentation for Snap! is underway...

There is some help on <http://snap.berkeley.edu> (without the /run suffix)

Check out the Reference Manual, which is also a concise introduction to the
IDE: <http://snap.berkeley.edu/SnapManual.pdf>

and some introductory tutorials on Youtube:

About "Build Your Own Block: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bbl2fh3igQ4>

And on how to add inputs to them: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZC2tDVYWBo>

Also, there are helpscreens in the context menu for each block

------
bm1362
Awesome, makes programming accessible to the uninitiated. I was able to create
a simple event loop with asteroid like mechanics in a few minutes.

